# R1 concepts rotors?



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

seems like a ricey company. anyone every heard of them? 
they sell rotors and pads for 260$ 
http://www.r1concepts.com/Items/combo pkg 259?


----------



## Captain Insaneo (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (ttuner)*

yea r1 concept is a good brand. my friend has them on his 2000 tt and he installed them himself , both the brake pads and the rotors. he painted his calipers red and with the drilled and slotted rotors it looks sick.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (GTiJoeGreen)*

i have seen them on ebay but they do look better then most on there. My brother was thinking about getting some of these also.
i would be more worried about the pads then the rotors.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (cincyTT)*

does that say front AND rear for 260!! geeeze that's a good price(IMO)


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (ttuner)*

Hey wow I need brakes as a matter of fact. They look ok and the price is nice. I also would be concerned about the pads. I wish you could buy just the rotors and go buy some better known pads.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (urugly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urugly* »_Hey wow I need brakes as a matter of fact. They look ok and the price is nice. I also would be concerned about the pads. I wish you could buy just the rotors and go buy some better known pads.

you can on EBAY, the sell them separate there.


----------



## TTurbo negro (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (cincyTT)*

brembo ftw


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (TTurbo *****)*

i would never buy drilled rotors unless they were from a reputable company like brembo or stoptech and it came as a part of a big brake kit.i have read that some companies purchase brembo solid rotors and drill the holes themselves














which in turn can lead to cracking/warping and thats NOT good.i would suggest sticking to slotted rotors and call it a day.
on a sidenote:a few months ago i pulled up to a red light and i opened my door to empty out a cup of water that was in my car.as soon as i opened the door, there was a piece of a drilled brake rotor on the ground.be very careful what you buy and who you buy from.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (Maverick1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverick1.8t* »_i would never buy drilled rotors unless they were from a reputable company like brembo or stoptech and it came as a part of a big brake kit.i have read that some companies purchase brembo solid rotors and drill the holes themselves














which in turn can lead to cracking/warping and thats NOT good.i would suggest sticking to slotted rotors and call it a day.
on a sidenote:a few months ago i pulled up to a red light and i opened my door to empty out a cup of water that was in my car.as soon as i opened the door, there was a piece of a drilled brake rotor on the ground.be very careful what you buy and who you buy from.









lol i got to the end of this and said...lol wtf


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
you can on EBAY, the sell them separate there.

Good to know, I didnt look there yet I only looked on the site that was linked above.
Yes rotors will crack if they arent drilled properly. These look decent though, the hole closest to the outside of the rotor is still pretty far away from it. That hole is the one that would take a chunk out if it did break. Also the holes have a 45 degrees chamfer. This would also reduce the possibility of a fracture.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (ttuner)*

is that a sale or semi-permanent price?


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (ttuner)*

ick me no likey
you should not skimp
on things like BRAKES
not saying that saving money is skimping,
shop around, order from ecs or another vendor
that supports us back and is run by owners/enthusiasts!
their website is a joke, they sound like idiots.
save the click and don't even go looking for those brakes/rotors.


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (urugly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urugly* »_
Good to know, I didnt look there yet I only looked on the site that was linked above.
*Yes rotors will crack if they arent drilled properly*. These look decent though, the hole closest to the outside of the rotor is still pretty far away from it. That hole is the one that would take a chunk out if it did break. Also the holes have a 45 degrees chamfer. This would also reduce the possibility of a fracture.









the question here is not wether or not they are drilled properly.drilling period is no good.you need to get brake rotors that are cast that way and not drilled afterwards.holes in your break rotors destroy the integrity and further, holes on the rotor take away surface area which is NOT good because it eliminates contact points between the pad and the rotor.dont be foolish, brakes are big deal and if your going to do it, do it right the first time.dont go with cheap crap.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (Maverick1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverick1.8t* »_
the question here is not wether or not they are drilled properly.drilling period is no good.you need to get brake rotors that are cast that way and not drilled afterwards.holes in your break rotors destroy the integrity and further, *holes on the rotor take away surface area which is NOT good because it eliminates contact points between the pad and the rotor.*dont be foolish, brakes are big deal and if your going to do it, do it right the first time.dont go with cheap crap.









thats my beef with cross drilled rotors.
Mav are you reading my notes again?


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (Maverick1.8t)*

I think that the reason for X drilling is NOT so much for look
or for venting gasses or anything like that.... it's to lighten up
the heavy rotor, Big brakes weigh alot, so drill it to take out
some material.... but you loose surface...... it's very debatable
what setup is best for what uses. 
I believe it's best to go with at least OEM,
not sayin these who knows what brand they are
will be bad or anything but for me it's either 
OEM or a legit BBK. 
please don't cheap out on your car.
take care of it right and take pride in your sweet Audi.
You're in denial if you think owning/maintaining
an Audi is going to be cheap.... you knew that, right?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (texboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *texboy99* »_I think that the reason for X drilling is NOT so much for look
or for venting gasses or anything like that.... it's to lighten up
the heavy rotor, Big brakes weigh alot, so drill it to take out
some material.... but you loose surface...... it's very debatable
what setup is best for what uses. 
*Nope, the reason is for removing gas that builds up between the pad and the rotor. If you want lighter rotors you buy 2 peice rotors that make the rotor far lighter (aluminum hat) and cools down the rotor much faster also (disapates heat better than solids)*
I believe it's best to go with at least OEM,
not sayin these who knows what brand they are
will be bad or anything but for me it's either 
OEM or a legit BBK. 
*brembo, ebc and plowerslots are all very good replacements, if not better than the stock units. *


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (Maverick1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverick1.8t* »_
holes on the rotor take away surface area which is NOT good because it eliminates contact points between the pad 


Slots take away more surface area on a rotor than holes to.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (urugly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urugly* »_

Slots take away more surface area on a rotor than holes to.

uuhhh you sure about that?? 
From powerslots website:
Slotted: retain 96% active breaking area
Drilled: retain 85-93% active breaking area
Both: 80-90% active breaking are
http://www.powerslot.com/pages/power_slot.html then learn more


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
thats my beef with cross drilled rotors.
Mav are you reading my notes again?









nope, great educated minds think alike.


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
uuhhh you sure about that?? 
From powerslots website:
Slotted: retain 96% active breaking area
Drilled: retain 85-93% active breaking area
Both: 80-90% active breaking are


*UUHHH* that is manufacturer specific. It cant be used to make point about all rotors made. It would depend on how the manufacturer engineers the rotor. 
How many slots does the rotor have from brand "A" Vs. brand "B"
How many holes does this manufacturer put in Vs. that manufacturer.








Every space between a hole is retained surface area








A slot ovisously has no spaces along its length so all that area is lost. If these two rotors were compared the slotted would have less area.








This stoptech has more holes so it will of course have less than the two above.









I just figured I would debate with cincy since he seems to be on here all the time. It will give you something to do Cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Nope, the reason is for removing gas that builds up between the pad and the rotor. If you want lighter rotors you buy 2 peice rotors that make the rotor far lighter (aluminum hat) and cools down the rotor much faster also (disapates heat better than solids)

hey Cincy.... don't get all worked up but....
you don't know everything pal,
I'm sure you're a nice guy and it's cool
that you post up and are a part of the board
but you dispute info that really is a long ongong debate
you begin with a "Nope" 
when you probably mean, in addition to
I don't think you're disputing that one of the
reasons for drilling is to remove material and 
reduce the weight, but you wanted to add what
you knew about brakes and gasses/venting.
if you checked out the rotors the OP
was interested in I think we both agree they're shady
I had read somewhere that there was a test/comparison
of stock brakes and a big brake kit, there wasn't
a significant improvement with the BBK,
what I'm saying is that alot of it the 
"benefits" of slots and drilling and vented....
four/six piston calipers...... 
it's simply marketing and alot of people BUY it literally.
a few guys actually DO drive the car hard enough
to justify expensive setups....most of us don't
some guys enjoy the look, and some do it to win shows.
since you really do love your car and are hungry for
info, read up, I know you'll like learning from the guys
in the technical forums.
sometimes when you post you sound/act like
you wrote the book and there's nothing more say....
.... try to keep things open because there's
more to these things we talk about on these boards
than anyone can post/share.
I'm not an engineer, not sure what you do
or study in school but it sounds like you have an
interest in how things work.... check it out examine
it inside out... but whatever you learn don't throw it around
the tex saying people are WRONG/INCORRECT...
be cool man.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (urugly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urugly* »_
*UUHHH* that is manufacturer specific. It cant be used to make point about all rotors made. It would depend on how the manufacturer engineers the rotor. 
I just figured I would debate with cincy since he seems to be on here all the time. It will give you something to do Cincy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


In the slotted case they are slanted and more of the pad still makes contact with the rotor compared to the drilled. And the stoptech brakes have way to many holes for street use (im my eyes). I personally have solid rotor wilwoods since i dont believe i need the drilled for the street. The 2 piece design makes the rotors cool to the touch withen mins after a hard drive due to the aluminum hat. Works great for me. 
As for me being on, i just leave the computer on and when i get bored ill just refresh, plus its to cold and im to busy to work on my car. THat and i get really bored in class.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_

sometimes when you post you sound/act like
you wrote the book and there's nothing more say....
.... try to keep things open because there's
more to these things we talk about on these boards
than anyone can post/share.
I'm not an engineer, not sure what you do
or study in school but it sounds like you have an
interest in how things work.... check it out examine
it inside out... but whatever you learn don't throw it around
the tex saying people are WRONG/INCORRECT...
be cool man.









i have to agree, mant times cincy comes off as an ass when he posts info.
anyway, i like the slotted powerslots.........thats what ill get.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_
hey Cincy.... don't get all worked up but....
you don't know everything pal,
I'm sure you're a nice guy and it's cool
that you post up and are a part of the board
but you dispute info that really is a long ongong debate
you begin with a "Nope" 
when you probably mean, in addition to
*how about this, ill start to rephrase my post when you start not hitting the enter button after every other word. *
I don't think you're disputing that one of the
reasons for drilling is to remove material and 
reduce the weight, but you wanted to add what
you knew about brakes and gasses/venting.
*That would be a added effect but not the reason for drilling*
I had read somewhere that there was a test/comparison
of stock brakes and a big brake kit, there wasn't
a significant improvement with the BBK,
what I'm saying is that alot of it the 
"benefits" of slots and drilling and vented....
four/six piston calipers...... 
*on what car and what speeds? i would put my wilwoods up against your brakes anyday. I noticed a huge improvement over the stocks when i installed mine.*
a few guys actually DO drive the car hard enough
to justify expensive setups....most of us don't
some guys enjoy the look, and some do it to win shows.
*THis i do agree with, i bought mine because i have more power on the way and need the extra braking. people with stock tubos will be fine with upgraded pads and rotors alone.*
since you really do love your car and are hungry for
info, read up, I know you'll like learning from the guys
in the technical forums.
*I certainly hope this wasnt towards me*
sometimes when you post you sound/act like
you wrote the book and there's nothing more say....
.... try to keep things open because there's
more to these things we talk about on these boards
than anyone can post/share.
*I share my input/knowledge, if i dont know something i refrain from posting.*
I'm not an engineer, not sure what you do
or study in school but it sounds like you have an
interest in how things work.... check it out examine
it inside out... but whatever you learn don't throw it around
the tex saying people are WRONG/INCORRECT...
be cool man.








*so are you going 
to comment about 
me in every thread 
now?
I just
wanna know
so i can
start reading every
single thread to 
respond to
your attacks.*


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (cincyTT)*

wow......


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_wow......

you guys are making it attack cincy day. Just because i dont prefer to have a 225 you guys think im like some dumb tard. Its nice when people start threads just to take stabs at me and try to rub me the wrong way. And worse when you make attacks in everyother possible threads also.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
you guys are making it attack cincy day. Just because i dont prefer to have a 225 you guys think im like some dumb tard. Its nice when people start threads just to take stabs at me and try to rub me the wrong way. And worse when you make attacks in everyother possible threads also.

and you continue to prove the point......
i said one word man, go get laid or something. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (golfzex)*

when did this turn into the mkIV forum?








i agree with what cincy said about dissipating gasses as the primary reason for cross drilled brakes.before i bought my last brake setup i did alot of research and found this to be true, since xdrilled applications are supposed to be intended for track use, where the build up of gas correlates with the amount of braking intensity and frequency that is needed.the reason behind big brakes isnt just stopping power, but also the reduction of brake fade...once again, as something meant for the track.xdrilled rotors have been taken and applied to the street where they serve little to no use.
further, i think singling cincy out in a forum is ridiculous.while he may present his point of view in a subjective manner, he is usually correct or at least well read in the subject in what he says.this is MUCH better than someone who can present objectively, but provide all sorts of useless information that is NOT correct or not very well researched.
golfzex you are only perpetuating the cycle by telling him to "go get laid". that is very inappropriate in this thread and should be said in pm's if it must be said at all.and congratulations, as foolish as you paint cincy to be, you have just stooped down to the same level. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (Maverick1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverick1.8t* »_
golfzex you are only perpetuating the cycle by telling him to "go get laid". that is very inappropriate in this thread and should be said in pm's if it must be said at all.and congratulations, as foolish as you paint cincy to be, you have just stooped down to the same level. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

ok dad


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (golfzex)*

cincy, I'm sorry man, I'm not playa hatin








I thought I'd say something
cause you are one of the more frequent 
posters in the forum, but latly you have
been really touchy/sensative.....
not sure whats up
.....about the 180/225 thing.... honesty
I have no idea what's got you upset there,
is someone tellin you your cars sux?
what gives?
sorry if my comments came off the wrong way,
I just got back from vacation and am catchin up
and I guess I shoulda just left it alone.... 
I'm not singlin you out man, I think we'd all
get along great if we could meet up at Waterfest or something.

.....I'll lighten up man


----------



## murray42 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (Maverick1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverick1.8t* »_when did this turn into the mkIV forum?










It happened when the prices of tt's dropped and guys with mk1v jettas could finally afford to upgrade......like me


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

Cross drilled rotors are not meant to vent gases only slotted rotors vent gases , the holes are to prevent water and dust not to be trapped between the pads and the rotor and cause brake fade 
go with Zimmerman or Brembo, a lot of these cheap crossdrilled rotors crack after a while .


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

I'm not pickin on cincy he comes up with some pretty funny s*** sometimes. 
He always has something to say so I wanted to scuffle about the rotors haha







. Its funny how something so simple can turn into such a big deal on these forums. Everyone believes so strongly in their opinions and what they *know*
It seems every thread turns into a brawl or a mockery of someone or some part.
Beers are on me


----------



## Maverick1.8t (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_
ok dad









lol.golfzex BELIEVE me, your not insulting me by calling me your daddy.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (Maverick1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverick1.8t* »_
lol.golfzex BELIEVE me, your not insulting me by calling me your daddy.









i smell a new sig!!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_Cross drilled rotors are not meant to vent gases only slotted rotors vent gases , the holes are to prevent water and dust not to be trapped between the pads and the rotor and cause brake fade 
go with Zimmerman or Brembo, a lot of these cheap crossdrilled rotors crack after a while .

i guess ill have to post from other places 

_Quote, originally posted by *reviewers notebook* »_
The cross-drilling, seemingly the stuff of wannabe racer Civics, is worth more than poseur points; it actually helps the brakes work better. *Under hard braking, a brake pad's bonding agents burn off and produce gases. Cross-drilled holes allow those gases to vent, helping to prevent brake fade.* *Also, when water contaminates the rotor's surface, the holes allow moisture and muck out rather than causing the pad to "float" over the surface of the rotor*. 

and yes it states the other benifiet as you listed. http://isuzu.off-road.com/isuz...94467
The holes allow the water to get pushed into the holes and vent and the same with gases. Also the holes help disapate heat better than a solid rotor. Those are the 3 *key* benifiets for cross-drilled but like i stated above you give up clapping surface and risk cracking (on poorly made rotors) and those are the 2 *main* drawbacks.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
i guess ill have to post from other places 
and yes it states the other benifiet as you listed. http://isuzu.off-road.com/isuz...94467
The holes allow the water to get pushed into the holes and vent and the same with gases. Also the holes help disapate heat better than a solid rotor. Those are the 3 *key* benifiets for cross-drilled but like i stated above you give up clapping surface and risk cracking (on poorly made rotors) and those are the 2 *main* drawbacks. 



when you remove mass from the rotors by drilling them you remove some material thus some ablility to dissipate heat . so even though the holes dissipate heat a little better if left alone the disc would have more mass therefore more area to dissipate the heat , kind of a catch 22 get it ? . . We can argue the heat thing all day long but at least we agree on the water/muck thing ..


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_

when you remove mass from the rotors by drilling them you remove some material thus some ablility to dissipate heat . so even though the holes dissipate heat a little better if left alone the disc would have more mass therefore more area to dissipate the heat , kind of a catch 22 get it ? . . We can argue the heat thing all day long but at least we agree on the water/muck thing ..









help me deduce this then. from the article i posted above "_Cross-drilled rotors increase rate of heat dissipation by increasing surface area, allowing gases to escape, and increasing air flow._ " What i gather is that when you put a hole trough the entire surface, you get more surface area exposed to the air thus dissipating heat better. Instead of have the tiny suface that the would be covered across the hole getting the airflow you now have the entire surface within the hole getting airflow to dissipate heat a little better. Just think about the total area getting airflow inside the hole that is now exposed. It may not be a huge increase in surface area but it is more surface area per hole. 



_Modified by cincyTT at 6:41 PM 3-11-2007_


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
help me deduce this then. from the article i posted above "_Cross-drilled rotors increase rate of heat dissipation by increasing surface area, allowing gases to escape, and increasing air flow._ " What i gather is that when you put a hole trough the entire surface, you get more surface area exposed to the air thus dissipating heat better. Instead of have the tiny suface that the would be covered across the hole getting the airflow you now have the entire surface within the hole getting airflow to dissipate heat a little better. Just think about the total area getting airflow inside the hole that is now exposed. It may not be a huge increase in surface area but it is more surface area per hole. 
_Modified by cincyTT at 6:41 PM 3-11-2007_

But then you remove mass . 
Check this out , go to your computer and look at your processor inside , you have the processor . a heatsink and a fan blowing air away from the heatsink, now if you remove the heat sink you will expose the processor to the fan , wouldn't that be better ?, now you have the whole processor getting airflow ... 
no , cause the processor has no enough mass to dissipate the heat . Heat trasnfer works better on radiation ( mass to mass) than convetion ( mass to air) I'm talking about preserving mass to have the heat more evenly distributed therefore decreasing temperature. 
Cross drilling removes total mass and they even mentioned that helps with the weight , so its significant mass , and that removed mass will make the rotors heat faster , the holes being exposed might help a little but thats a problem that has being introduced by drilling in the first place. get it? 
If you want to quote articles ,read this first .

From Mazdatech

_Quote »_ The issue is that from physics we know that metal transfers heat better then air by a significant amount. As such the larger mass of the rotor becomes more important then the larger surface area of the rotor in any situation other then the optimal. Cross drilling and slotting rotors are not optimal manners of creating metal to air transfer through larger surface areas. There is not much airflow through the holes or slots. Furthermore for cross drilling the holes will fill with brake dust in effect lowering the cooling ability of the rotors vanes they pass through. 

http://www.mazda6tech.com/inde...id=50


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

I dont even know why im even talking about cross-drilled rotors. Like i said above i dont think they are neccessary for the street or to my liking. And since they seem to bring more drawbacks then benefiets i dont know why people still want to use them for the street unless they just like the looks.


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

whoa this went way off topic. lol. 
so i take it as a no, R1 concepts insnt a good company to trust with your brakes?


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: R1 concepts rotors? (murray42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *murray42* »_
It happened when the prices of tt's dropped and guys with mk1v jettas could finally afford to upgrade......like me










Finally, someone being honest on this forum!!! Hahahaha.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (ttuner)*

so what did you go with ?


----------

